# TRYING TO UNINSTALL ADOBE 8.0 AND OTHERS: Internal error 2753. Updater.api-NON-OPT



## pb3046

I am having problems uninstalling from the Add/Remove Programs. I get this error message, then fatal error. Adobe Acrobat 8.0 is showing 151 MB, and I have deleted the files manually. When I google this error code, I cannot find anywhere that this code comes up with updater.api-NON-OPT. 

I had trouble removing Paper Port 9.0 before and the error message came up as msi script too old or something like that. I used the disk to repair it, but it still is not correct. I need to take it off because any disk I put in to install something, it tries to install Paper Port. 

Also I put on Advanced Installer by mistake and I get the same message as Adobe above when I try to remove it.

Can anyone help? I do run Eusing registry cleaner and Ccleaner regularly.


----------



## Blue Zee

In the plug_ins folder of Adobe, there is a file called "updater.api", no quotes.

Rename it to "updater.old" without the quotes, restart the system and test.

Are you running Win9x or XP?

Adobe Reader 8 doesn't support Win9x...

Zee


----------



## Blue Zee

You can also search your system for "updater.api" and rename it.


----------



## MK07

I , also, am trying to uninstall Adobe Reader 8.0. Through Add/Remove Programs I receive this message: Internal Error 2753 Updater.api_NON_OPT; then fatal error during installation. The updater file is in a cabinet which doesn't allow me to change the name to (.old). I really need a version of Adobe Reader. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Blue Zee

Have you tried *re*installing on top and then uninstalling?


----------



## pb3046

Actually, this is what I ended up doing. Who would have thunk? I put FoxIt Reader on. Takes up so much less space.


----------



## MK07

If I do this (install FoxIt), does it stand to reason that I need to use Mozilla Firefox as my IP/explorer? I do have FireFox on my PC but haven't used it because I'm so accustomed to MS/explorer. I did try installing over and that didn't work. I also found Adobe instructions to repair registry key but that didn't work either.


----------



## Blue Zee

That has nothing to do with your problem.


----------



## pb3046

I remember now, I had to use this. It is free. Google it.


----------



## Blue Zee

MK07 said:


> If I do this (install FoxIt), does it stand to reason that I need to use Mozilla Firefox as my IP/explorer? I do have FireFox on my PC but haven't used it because I'm so accustomed to MS/explorer. I did try installing over and that didn't work. I also found Adobe instructions to repair registry key but that didn't work either.


No, Foxit is an alternative to Adobe Reader and works quite well.

Zee


----------



## MK07

I installed FoxIt Reader, tested, and it works very well. THANK YOU! I wasn't aware an alternative existed. Thanks again!!


----------



## callenderc

I am having the same problem uninstalling Adobe 8. I have tried the Add/Remove Windows program along with a couple of other uninstallers. Nothing happened EXCEPT this same message: Internal error 2753 Updater.api_NON_OPT. I tried as suggested of re-installing Adobe 8, but it will not let me overwrite because another ADobe 8 is already installed.
Please, I have searched the Internet all day and nothing seems to address this particular problem. Be assured when I get it off, it will not be put back on. I have already downloaded Foxit Reader.
Thanks
CC


----------



## callenderc

callenderc said:


> I am having the same problem uninstalling Adobe 8. I have tried the Add/Remove Windows program along with a couple of other uninstallers. Nothing happened EXCEPT this same message: Internal error 2753 Updater.api_NON_OPT. I tried as suggested of re-installing Adobe 8, but it will not let me overwrite because another ADobe 8 is already installed.
> Please, I have searched the Internet all day and nothing seems to address this particular problem. Be assured when I get it off, it will not be put back on. I have already downloaded Foxit Reader.
> Thanks
> CC


Flooowing up on what has been said about Error2753 Updater.api_NON_OPT! I have installed Foxit as my PDF Program. This problem with Adobe has gotten really wierd. WHen I go into my Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs, Adobe Reader still shows up in the list. But is has no choices of Remove/Change. It's just sitting there. It does not show up in Windows Explorer on any hard drive. MY puzzle now is in Firefox recognizing Foxit as my Default PDF Reader. I have set it as the Default but there have been times, almost entirely, that I am at a particular site and they have a PDF file I want to download,etc. Well when I attempt to try it, I get this message:

Acrobat Plugin

Could not launch Acrobat

Can anyone lead me down the lane to sanity? Please!!!


----------



## Blue Zee

Install this Firefox extension:

PDF Download 1.0.1.0

_* Once PDF Download has been installed a new selection, "PDF Download - Options" will appear in your Tools Menu. Select this option.
* On the 'General Tab', for Default Action, select 'Open PDF'
* On the 'PDF opening' Tab, for the PDF File Opening, select 'Use this viewer'
* Click 'Browse' in Windows Explorer locate the Foxit Reader (FoxitReader.exe) and click 'OK'
* Click 'OK' again to exit out of the PDF Download - Options.

Now whenever you come across a PDF File, Firefox will automatically load in the FoxIt Reader, a process which depending on your system speed with be nearly instant to a couple seconds. Note: Firefox downloads the PDF File in order to open it._

in:
Adobe Acrobat vs Foxit Reader

Zee


----------



## callenderc

Blue Zee said:


> Install this Firefox extension:
> 
> PDF Download 1.0.1.0
> 
> _* Once PDF Download has been installed a new selection, "PDF Download - Options" will appear in your Tools Menu. Select this option.
> * On the 'General Tab', for Default Action, select 'Open PDF'
> * On the 'PDF opening' Tab, for the PDF File Opening, select 'Use this viewer'
> * Click 'Browse' in Windows Explorer locate the Foxit Reader (FoxitReader.exe) and click 'OK'
> * Click 'OK' again to exit out of the PDF Download - Options.
> 
> Now whenever you come across a PDF File, Firefox will automatically load in the FoxIt Reader, a process which depending on your system speed with be nearly instant to a couple seconds. Note: Firefox downloads the PDF File in order to open it._
> 
> in:
> Adobe Acrobat vs Foxit Reader
> 
> Zee


I have followed up and did all you suggested. Foxit Reader works great. One small glitch - every once in a while I get hold of a PDF file and rather than open I get this little rectangular box with message: Acrobat Plugin Could not launch Acrobat

Do I have a corrupted Firefox PDF Plugin? and where would I go to re-download it?

Callenderc


----------



## Blue Zee

Callenderc,

Have you tried downloading one of those PDF files and open locally instead of opening them in Firefox?

Maybe the files are corrupted.

If the above isn't the case, you could try uninstalling the Firefox extension then uninstall Foxit Reader and reboot.

Reinstall Foxit Reader, then the Firefox extension, reboot.

Follow the process above to reset the PDF association with Foxit Reader.

See of that helps.

Zee


----------



## mkmdone

I solved the problem for you. (had the same)
:up:

Problem can be fixed:

download the windows install clean up from the microsoft site. (when starting it gives an office picture. this is correct)
http://download.microsoft.com/download/E/9/D/E9D80355-7AB4-45B8-80E8-983A48D5E1BD/msicuu2.exe

install ==> and then start the utility (use utility at own risk)
look for Adober Reader 8 and click on <remove> then <exit>

Now you should be able to run the Adobe Reader 8.1.2 installer normally.

Good luck
edit: typo's


----------



## Blue Zee

mkmdone said:


> I solved the problem for you. (had the same)
> :up:
> 
> Problem can be fixed:
> 
> download the windows install clean up from the microsoft site. (when starting it gives an office picture. this is correct)
> http://download.microsoft.com/download/E/9/D/E9D80355-7AB4-45B8-80E8-983A48D5E1BD/msicuu2.exe
> 
> install ==> and then start the utility (use utility at own risk)
> look for Adober Reader 8 and click on <remove> then <exit>
> 
> Now you should be able to run the Adobe Reader 8.1.2 installer normally.
> 
> Good luck
> edit: typo's


Thank you for posting this added info.:up:

Note however that *Callenderc* doesn't want to use Adobe Reader.

He is using Foxit Reader and wanted to integrate it into Firefox.

Zee


----------



## callenderc

Thanks Zee, I will follow thru and see what happens!
Thanks a bunch for your help.
Callenderc


----------



## Blue Zee

Hope it works.

Zee


----------



## callenderc

Blue Zee said:


> Hope it works.
> 
> Zee


Zee,
I went through all the steps you suggested. I don't know which did the most but it IS working now. I went back and found one of those PDF files and it came across OK. I really appreciate your staying with me and following thru.
Thanks alot!
callenderc


----------



## Blue Zee

callenderc said:


> Zee,
> I went through all the steps you suggested. I don't know which did the most but it IS working now. I went back and found one of those PDF files and it came across OK. I really appreciate your staying with me and following thru.
> Thanks alot!
> callenderc


Great!:up:


----------



## rhino2008

hi there, i had the same problem with adobe 8.0 my self recently & was at my wits end trying to sort it out. but all is ok in the end all you have to do is go to microsoft.com & download windows install clean run it & it will remove adobe 8.0 & any other programs you dont want for good then reinstall adobe 8.0 again then hey presto....rhino2008


----------



## gandalf19711

Very easy to uninstall adobe 8.0 or whatever you want even if you cant do it through add/remove programs. Solution 1: Use the Microsoft Windows Installer CleanUp Utility to remove corrupted registry entries.

1. Download and install the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility.
1. Download the Microsoft Windows CleanUp Utility.
2. Save the utility to your desktop.
3. Double-click the msicuu2.exe file and follow the on-screen instructions.
2. Identify the version of Acrobat or Reader that is causing the issue and correctly remove it from the system using the following steps.

You will see the adobe files in the list only highlight them and click remove, then download adobe again and you are all set. Do not highlight and remove any other files other than the adobe or you could cause major problems.


----------



## ChuckyCharms

Using Microsoft Vista:

Remedy for my situation: went to windows install clean up and selected adobe. It removed it form the list.

Then went back to try install and IT WENT THROUGH!

I have been battling for weeks trying to find out what was causing the Internal Error message. Man it was that simple but took a long time trying different things to remedy.

Hope this works for you!


----------



## ChuckyCharms

Using Microsoft Vista:

Remedy for my situation: went to windows install clean up and selected adobe. It removed it form the list.

Then went back to try install and IT WENT TROUGH!

I have been battling for weeks trying to find out what was causing the Internal Error message. Man it was that simple but took a long time tring different things to remedy.

Hope this works for you!


----------

